# Carboy Storage



## toneill (Mar 11, 2017)

Wondered if anyone had any pictures of shelving they have made to store full 6 gallon carboys? I'm needing to make some storage to store approximately 25-30, 6 gallon carboys, full. Any pics would help. Thx.


----------



## DiscoStu (Mar 11, 2017)

That is literally a ton of wine. I wouldn't build that out of wood. Invest in some metal shelving. Not saying to buy this but this is the style you should be looking at.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gladiator-4-Shelf-60-in-W-x-72-in-H-x-18-in-D-Welded-Steel-Garage-Shelving-Unit-GARS604TEG/206688384?cm_mmc=Shopping|THD|google|&mid=seeCOgiB7|dt_mtid_8903rn225192_pcrid_171990442072_pkw__pmt__product_206688384_slid_&gclid=CJHwza6sz9ICFUeHswodK3UJAQ


----------



## bkisel (Mar 11, 2017)

DiscoStu said:


> That is literally a ton of wine. I wouldn't build that out of wood. Invest in some metal shelving. Not saying to buy this but this is the style you should be looking at.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gladiator-4-Shelf-60-in-W-x-72-in-H-x-18-in-D-Welded-Steel-Garage-Shelving-Unit-GARS604TEG/206688384?cm_mmc=Shopping|THD|google|&mid=seeCOgiB7|dt_mtid_8903rn225192_pcrid_171990442072_pkw__pmt__product_206688384_slid_&gclid=CJHwza6sz9ICFUeHswodK3UJAQ



I've seen those or shelving looking very similar. They look industrial strength and according to the specs should easily handle the weight of the full carboys that can fit on the shelving. I wonder how many carboys would fit on one unit?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 11, 2017)

I would reinforce the shelves with a 1/2 inch piece of plywood, 2 reasons. 1st better weight distribution and 2 you can slide the carboys on the wood better than on the metal shelves. JMHO


----------



## dralarms (Mar 11, 2017)

That thing has wire shelves. I use something similar for my finished wine boxes and it's a pita since the wires flex. I'm going to have to put on some plywood myself


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 11, 2017)

There is no reason you could not build a suitable shelving unit out of wood. You are looking at about 1500 lbs. Assuming 2x4's, a rough calculation shows that you would need to support them every 5 or 6 feet or so.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 11, 2017)

toneill said:


> Wondered if anyone had any pictures of shelving they have made to store full 6 gallon carboys? I'm needing to make some storage to store approximately 25-30, 6 gallon carboys, full. Any pics would help. Thx.



This is storage for 14, yours would need to be doubled. I've switched to vented bungs instead of airlocks which would have reduced the vertical spacing, but you get the idea.......


----------



## toneill (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks Johnd, interesting idea. I also did not know of a vented bung, it would reduce my vertical spaced needed.


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 12, 2017)

They show them in Winemaker magazine. I have not tried them yet, but would really help with storage.


----------



## stickman (Mar 12, 2017)

I have the metal unit, it is very strong, but agree with the others that the wire shelving is less than desirable. I have 3/4" plywood over areas with full tanks and carboys etc.


----------



## Floandgary (Mar 12, 2017)

Agree with Paul (sour-grapes). I'd bet that at least 95% of human habitats are constructed of some form of wood product and they hold a lot of us. Simply put a little thought behind your design and you can have relatively inexpensive storage that won't rust!!


----------



## toneill (Mar 13, 2017)

stickman, is that a 30 gallon Flex tank in your pic? I'm considering one of the Flex tanks or a variable capacity stainless. Love to hear your comments on it regardless of brand name.


----------



## stickman (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes, that is a 30gal Flextank. I bought one several years ago as a replacement for my two neutral 30gal oak barrels; after a few batches I decided to buy two more. Like most have said, the ability to use various types and quantities of oak staves, as well as, easily clean and store empty (if needed), is a real benefit. I make primarily red wine, and so far, they have worked well.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 14, 2017)

Got tired of tripping over them on the floor. The vertical support is double, shelves are oak.
235 lb per shelf with the 4 gal carboys
300 lb per shelf with 6 gal carboys


----------



## toneill (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks Kevin, those must be plastic carboys?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes, but the shelves will handle the wt of glass as well. I ran it by my architect golf partner. I would /will put in 1/4" ply vertical dividers to protect the glass carboys from contact with each other. I only have 3 glass carboys.


----------

